# 835 problems



## Mossy835 (Aug 27, 2006)

Went snow goose hunting last week and used my mossberg 835. Well it had problem cycling 3 1/2 shells. I bought the 835 new around 2 years ago. It's fired TONS of 3 inch and 2 3/4 shells. This was the first time firing 3 1/2 shells. Fired my first shot and went to eject the shell and fore arm would not go back. Took some pressure to release the shell. Fired a 2nd shot..same thing. The gun cycled 3" shells fine. The fore arm is a little stiff now though. I do maintain all my fire arms and keep them clean and well oiled. Any body have this problem or any ideas.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have had similar problems with my 835. I finally gave up and bought a gun worth buying. Get yourself a Winchester SX3.

The mossberg is a decent CHEAP gun, but when you start to have problems with them, it will be a never ending ordeal. I kept doing small work to mine and finally gave up on it. Spend the money if you can, and buy the SX3.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 91. Much cheaper then your 835...in fact they dont make them anymore. I use to have that problem shooting 3.5's out of it. After a really good cleaning of the elevator and the area the sheels sits when fired and the guids I dont have this problem anymore. I mostly have it now when shooting 3" or 2 3/4" and going over to the 3.5's. Have it cleaned then go out and just shoot some 3.5's. If this does not help you might have some problems when it was drilled to the 3.5". A new gun or gun smith might help if this is the problem.


----------



## orlovski007 (Nov 4, 2006)

i bought a 935 barans new and same thing my first season was fine but this year i had to send it out, it kept jamming, problems cycling shells sometimes the trigger would jam man i lost a good part of the season without having a gun..i received it back and it worked for the first outing then it got cold -20 and well of course all the problems came back...its frustrating screwing around when eevryone else is shooting..do you know anything about returning firearms...my warranty expires in the summer and i don't want to get stuck with the gun if it only works in good weather conditions and really you never know if its gonna work or not....i can just remember taking the gun apart in the field trying to get it to work when all the guys are looking at me, i'm sure they're saying what kinda gun is that...if you have any advice or experience returning firearms please let me know


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

I prefer the Remington 870 12 for my deer, and a 20 for birds, rarely ill use my 12 for birds. the only 12 i use for birds is my HR 088


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like you may have plastic or residue built up in the chamber past the 3 inch mark from shooting the shorter shells. When the shell expands upon firing, it sticks. It is amazing how much plastic from wads builds up and really can't be seen. You can clean it normally and think its all good, but it's still there. Need to get a plastic removing cleaning solvent.


----------

